# Nome errado no Wunderground. Ajuda



## cmg (7 Jan 2013 às 18:03)

Boas
Peço ajuda para um problema que só há pouco dei conta.
Tenho a minha estação a enviar dados para o Wundergroung (http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IGUARDAP2) ou (http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=40.549999,-7.233333) mas, estranhamente, o nome da estação aparece como "Sequeira, Portugal" como podem ver neste último link. No entanto, neste outo link da estaç~~ao (http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IGUARDAP2) como podem o nome correcto é Pinhel. Mais estranho ainda é que neste mapa (http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=40.549999,-7.233333&MR=1) a localização está correcta mas neste outro mapa (http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...09&sat.gtt2=108&sat.type=IR4&riv=0&mm=0&hur=0) a localização já é ao pé da Guarda e, se lá "picarem" a informação é ..... Pinhel, com o tal Sequeira.
Ora não faço a minima ideia que nome é este, como lá foi parar. Já tentei junto da Wunderground mas também não me souberam explicar, sómente para editar os meus dados mas, também nestes não consta nada parecido com "Sequeira".
Alguma alma caridosa pode fazer-me alguma luz nesta embrulhada?
Obrigado
Cumps
cmg


----------



## CptRena (7 Jan 2013 às 20:19)

Boas

Esse nome que aparece aí vem de uma aproximação muito grosseira das coordenadas e que o Wunderground busca numa base de dados (Google Maps talvez) e pode não coincidir com o local em causa.

Se reparar depois na informação da estação aparece de facto o nome da estação.








Cumprimentos



cmg disse:


> Boas
> Peço ajuda para um problema que só há pouco dei conta.
> Tenho a minha estação a enviar dados para o Wundergroung (http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IGUARDAP2) ou (http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=40.549999,-7.233333) mas, estranhamente, o nome da estação aparece como "Sequeira, Portugal" como podem ver neste último link. No entanto, neste outo link da estaç~~ao (http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IGUARDAP2) como podem o nome correcto é Pinhel. Mais estranho ainda é que neste mapa (http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=40.549999,-7.233333&MR=1) a localização está correcta mas neste outro mapa (http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...09&sat.gtt2=108&sat.type=IR4&riv=0&mm=0&hur=0) a localização já é ao pé da Guarda e, se lá "picarem" a informação é ..... Pinhel, com o tal Sequeira.
> Ora não faço a minima ideia que nome é este, como lá foi parar. Já tentei junto da Wunderground mas também não me souberam explicar, sómente para editar os meus dados mas, também nestes não consta nada parecido com "Sequeira".
> ...


----------



## cmg (8 Jan 2013 às 16:58)

Boas Renato

Pois deve ser esse o problema. 
Já lhes enviei as coordenadas correctas mas como as lterações na base de dados deles não é todos os dias, tenho que esperar. Vamos a ver. 
Obrigado
Cumps
cmg


----------

